# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  اضخم موقع للتسوق في مصر

## فهمي سامر

*لقد وصل موقع اشتريلي من مصر ليغير مفهوم التسوق لديكم**.*



*وداعا للطرق التقليدية لمواقع التسوق عبر الانترنت و الشراء عبر الانترنت*
*وداعا الشراء من امازون وداعا للانتظار شهور و ايام*
*سيكون لديك وقت أطول لمقابلة الأصدقاء والجلوس مع أفراد العائلة وإنجاز العمل بفضل مقدار الوقت المتوفر لك*
* من خلال اشتريلى من مصر و الشراء عبر الانترنت من مصر و عدم الاضطرار إلى الإنتظار  طــــــويـــــــلاً*

*موقع اشتريلي من مصر*
*يوفر لك خدمة شراء*
*"* *الادوية المصرية * *"*  
*و بنفس سعرها داخل مصر*
*مقابل اتعاب بسي**طه*
*و الشحن لجميع أنحاء العالم* *.*
*نوفر لك  جميع انواع الأدوية و العلاجات المصرية*  
*حبوب أو الشراب أو الحقن أو الكريمات  *  
*و حتى الأدوية التي تحتاج تبريد نقوم بالشحن داخل أيس بوكس* *(* *حافظة تبريد* *)* *بالاضافة للثلج الجاف*
* و الذي يحافظ على برودة الحقن او الدواء خلال عملية الشحن و التوصيل لباب منزلك بشكل أمن و مضمون*  
*الشحن التوصيل اكسبريس* *(* *سريع* *)*
*و الاستلام خلال* *3* *ايام*  
*نتعامل مع كبريات الشركات العالمية للشحن*  
*DHL , Aramex , Fedex , UPS , TNT*  



*.*
 "*فتخيل مقدار الوقت الذي سوف يوفره موقع بسيطه عندما لا تضطر للسفر لمصر خصيصا او ان تطلب من احد اصدقائك او اقاربك المقيم بمصر و لا يستطيع ان يشتري لك طلبك و كما تريد بالاضافة لمصاريف الشحن الباهظة و التى ستتحملها نظير توصيل الشحنة و البحث في شوارع القاهرة المزدحمة*



*.*
*إذا كانت لديك أي استفسارات عن طلب الشراء أو إذا واجهتك أي مشكلات على الموقع* *.*
*الموقع الرسمي* *:*
*www.eshtrelly.com*

*فلا تتردد في الاتصال بفريق خدمة العملاء ــ الذي سيرحب باتصالك على*
 
*واتساب* *:*
*00201021100834*
*او الاتصال* *:*
*
00201021100834*

----------

